# Funny Speargun clip



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/brutally-slapped-by-spear-gun-recoil.html


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll never forget the first time I fired my JBL woody magnum out of the water.:doh 

You really don't realize the kick they give out of the water. And you often times forget that that shaft is on a shockcord ready to spring right back at you when you are out of the water. Just ask my shin bone about that incident.:banghead I had just got my first speargun home and was admiring its great qualities and I just had to shoot it. Set up in the front yard and it was a "Hey ya'll, watch this" type ofmoment. Everything went great until that damn thing came flying back at me and I could not get out of the way fast enough. Let's just say, I don't fire my spearguns out of the water anymore.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We warn every new speargun buyer about the dangers of firing the guns out of water.:nonono

He's lucky it wasn't a riffe - it might have killed him


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

man, I think almost everyone who has a speargun has had a similar experience. I remember when I got my first gun, Clay-doh's smaller JBL, I got home and was curious so I let er rip in my backyard. I did that exactly ONE time!:banghead For anyone thinking of getting into the sport, such things do not come highly recommended!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Konz, Thanks for the post man. I will have to put that clip in a spearfishing class slide.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Evensplit (12/23/2008)*We warn every new speargun buyer about the dangers of firing the guns out of water.:nonono


We warn them, but everyone does it anyway. And everyone learns the hard way..LOL

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy cow! That had to hurt, what a goofball, but the bad thing is it can happen to anyone. I shot my pole spear through the wall and almost hit one of the cats in the process:banghead Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haaa!!! Someone learned the law "for every action, there is an equal and oppisite reaction" also known as recoil!! 

Think Im gona go shot mine at some pieces of plywood!

Sweet clip Konz!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (12/24/2008)*Holy cow! That had to hurt, what a goofball, but the bad thing is it can happen to anyone. I shot my pole spear through the wall and almost hit one of the cats in the process:banghead Merry Christmas all!




Now I wish I could have seen that! :bowdown


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

It would have been really funny, but my wife screwed through the roof:hoppingmad. At least it would have been her favorite cat, Shadow, that I would have killed or maimed, because, by golly, do it right or not at all!:doh I can't even play with my real guns around the house after that:banghead:banghead:banghead!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

damm I bet that hurt. I have been wanting to shoot my gun so bad. BUT NOT ON LAND!!


----------

